# Source For Window Screen Retainer Clips?



## Al Corey (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi - I need to find a source for the small metal clips that retain the window screens in the window frame of our Outback trailer. Somehow, a few of those metal clips have become lost and the screens aren't held in the window frames very well anymore. I haven't had any luck finding a source for those parts on the web, so any guidance would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Do you have a picture of the clips?


----------

